# Over weight trucks and US



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Well got "talked to" by a State cop yesterday while out. 

I know this has been talked about and wanted to say what I was told directly. 

Salting a McDonald's yesterday I saw a state trooper in a SUV eating lunch and noticed a squad car in the drive thru. Did not think anything of it at the time. Went across the street to salt another area and just about when I was done guess who pulls in. 

He asked if I knew my B plate was only good up to 8,000 pounds. I played stupid and mentioned GVW on the door sticker. He informed me that if he had his portable scales he would be weighing me and taking me to the scales. I was lets say "loaded" at the time. 

Was not because of sag or anything being un-safe or anything simply the plate designation. He told me he started noticing last year pick-ups with v-box salters and over the summer did his own research and this year started writing tickets. 10 in the last 2 weeks he mentioned. 

He was a nice guy and I was upbeat when talking to him telling him I appreciated the education and asked him a few questions. His advice was to simply get a D plate or get rid of the v-box because ALL of Illinois will start cracking down on this and word is being spread about the different agency's in law enforcement. 

From his mouth and what HE said will be enforced.

B plate = 8,000 pounds. No ifs ands or butt's. 
D plate = 16,000 pounds

If you trailer anything they will then go by the combined weight of the 2 plate ratings (truck+trailer) over 10,000 pounds and you will need a CDL and med card. 

2500HD GVWR up to 9,600 but unless your truck is actually unsafe they go by the plate rating not the door sticker. 
BUT 
3500/350 and up if it has a GVWR of 10,000 and up a CDL is required if you have a D plate if a B plate is on a 3500/350 it better be 8,000 pounds or under. 

We talked for a while , mainly because he ran my plate and license and checked insurance. He commented when he noticed I had a fire extinguisher and tool box in the truck I should just go ahead and get a D plate tag as it will pass the safety lane with no problem just as it sets. 

He was a real nice guy and only warned me, but he did say, it is a warning, BE CAREFUL!!! :realmad:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh yeah.

I mentioned since I was on a privet lot could I not just empty my salter on the lot there by not over weight when I pulled out on the road. 
He told me that since he saw me pull in the lot if I emptied out it could be tampering with evidence.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

REAPER;1216807 said:


> If you trailer anything they will then go by the combined weight of the 2 plate ratings (truck+trailer) over 10,000 pounds and *you will need a CDL *and med card.


Um..............NO.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

REAPER;1216807 said:


> Well got "talked to" by a State cop yesterday while out.
> 
> I know this has been talked about and wanted to say what I was told directly.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, a D plate in IL is rated to 12,000#, a F plate is rated to 16,000#. As long as your not pulling a trailer you can drive any SINGLE vehicle up to 16,000#.

This has been talked about and talked about over and over again.

Alot of officers do not really know the law, so they say what they think. Im not saying this officer did that.

Bottom line, we all know we should be running bigger plates then we do to be legal. Bigger plate=more money, saftey sticker, PITA.

I run a B truck plate on my chevy 2500HD with a snow ex V-Maxx8500. Im just waiting for my day, only thing is Im friends with the local police.

On my dump truck with a door sticker of 12,500# I had to run a F plate, good til 16,000#. Truck weighs 9500# empty, with salter on, I can get just about 3 tons in the truck and be under 16,000#.

Just food for thought.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

REAPER;1216812 said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> I mentioned since I was on a privet lot could I not just empty my salter on the lot there by not over weight when I pulled out on the road.
> He told me that since he saw me pull in the lot if I emptied out it could be tampering with evidence.


you didnt see that 1 coming they are always right


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Forget the trailer, lemme get this straight, if the hd has a mfg gvwr of 9600lbs, and with all equip and load of salt, say you would scale 15000lbs as long as your plate sticker was over 15k he would letyou go? That goes to show you they are just after their money. Here in ohio our stickers go in increments of 4k, so 10k, 14k, 16 etc... All mine are 14 or 16 depending on the truck


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

REAPER;1216807 said:


> If you trailer anything they will then go by the combined weight of the 2 plate ratings (truck+trailer) over 10,000 pounds and you will need a CDL and med card.


I thought it was a combined weight of 26,000# truck and trailer plates. My buddy and I just talked about this a week ago.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1216843 said:


> Forget the trailer, lemme get this straight, if the hd has a mfg gvwr of 9600lbs, and with all equip and load of salt, say you would scale 15000lbs as long as your plate sticker was over 15k he would letyou go? That goes to show you they are just after their money. Here in ohio our stickers go in increments of 4k, so 10k, 14k, 16 etc... All mine are 14 or 16 depending on the truck


Yes, they want money, from what I was told, if you are over the GVW on your truck, but under on your registration weight, you can only get an "unsafe vehicle" ticket, which is an equipment violation and doesnt go against your driving record.

So yes, ILLINOIS needs money cause they spend too much.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DistinctiveDave;1216846 said:


> I thought it was a combined weight of 26,000# truck and trailer plates. My buddy and I just talked about this a week ago.


It is. He has two different parts of the code confused.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Just stating what HE told me and what HE would be going by. As to what the actual law is. We did not have the SOS rules of the road book in hand. 

As far as friends with the local. We do some of the local Cull-de-sacs and roads. Get our liquid from the city. This was State Troopers and do not care who the local guys are.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

ProTouchGrounds;1216843 said:


> Forget the trailer, lemme get this straight, if the hd has a mfg gvwr of 9600lbs, and with all equip and load of salt, say you would scale 15000lbs as long as your plate sticker was over 15k he would letyou go? That goes to show you they are just after their money.


Yes and yes.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

REAPER;1216857 said:


> Just stating what HE told me and what HE would be going by. As to what the actual law is. We did not have the SOS rules of the road book in hand.
> 
> As far as friends with the local. We do some of the local Cull-de-sacs and roads. Get our liquid from the city. This was State Troopers and do not care who the local guys are.


I understand, thats why I said each officer says something different. Some of the overweight laws just changed this year.

Also, I dont worry about the local guys, but everyonce in a while I see the state police out on Route 64 by me, so I just take the back roads.

Also, did you guys know that driving around with your hitch in your reciever without a trailer is illegal Illinois now and will warrant a $75 ticket!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1216843 said:


> Forget the trailer, lemme get this straight, if the hd has a mfg gvwr of 9600lbs, and with all equip and load of salt, say you would scale 15000lbs as long as your plate sticker was over 15k he would letyou go? That goes to show you they are just after their money. Here in ohio our stickers go in increments of 4k, so 10k, 14k, 16 etc... All mine are 14 or 16 depending on the truck


make sure you add the weight of the trailers you pul to the GVWR of the truck, you may need to up them. i have to sticker my 1 ton dumps for 22K to be legal with the trailers.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

DistinctiveDave;1216859 said:


> I understand, thats why I said each officer says something different. Some of the overweight laws just changed this year.
> 
> Also, I dont worry about the local guys, but everyonce in a while I see the state police out on Route 64 by me, so I just take the back roads.
> 
> Also, did you guys know that driving around with your hitch in your reciever without a trailer is illegal Illinois now and will warrant a $75 ticket!


He did say other officers read things differently but this is what he is going by.

This was in Elgin around Big Timber and Rt 31 with I 90 being close by.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

DistinctiveDave;1216859 said:


> I understand, thats why I said each officer says something different. Some of the overweight laws just changed this year.
> 
> Also, I dont worry about the local guys, but everyonce in a while I see the state police out on Route 64 by me, so I just take the back roads.
> 
> Also, did you guys know that driving around with your hitch in your reciever without a trailer is illegal Illinois now and will warrant a $75 ticket!


what if you have a hitch like i have on my dumps, it the ball pintle combo that is bolted to the truck?


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

clark lawn;1216872 said:


> what if you have a hitch like i have on my dumps, it the ball pintle combo that is bolted to the truck?


I thought about that myself. My dump truck doesnt have that setup, but thats a good question.

You dont have to worry about it unless you move here, if I remember Ill ask my police friends.

We also have that great tinted window law, but most of my local buddies wont pull anyone over specifically for that. Just dont drive thru Winfield with tinted windows, they will get you everytime.

They did change that law for a while, but changed it back to no tint. Illinois is a messed up state, time to move!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

cretebaby;1216832 said:


> Um..............NO.





DistinctiveDave;1216846 said:


> I thought it was a combined weight of 26,000# truck and trailer plates. My buddy and I just talked about this a week ago.


I believe I did get that mixed up 
10,000 on truck and 16,000 on trailer combined (26k)would need a med card. BUT if the truck has a GVWR of over 10,000 AND a D plate a CDL is required just for the truck.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

REAPER;1216879 said:


> I believe I did get that mixed up
> 10,000 on truck and 16,000 on trailer combined (26k)would need a med card. BUT if the truck has a GVWR of over 10,000 AND a D plate a CDL is required just for the truck.


I dont think that it correct. If you look at your DL, it says any single vehicle up to 16,000#.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''Also, did you guys know that driving around with your hitch in your reciever without a trailer is illegal Illinois now and will warrant a $75 ticket!''

What if your trailer ''simply'' disconnected from the hitch?I guess then that would be 2 ''accidents.''

I thought NY only has stupid laws,guess I was wrong.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I think a lot of people should go and weigh in, fuel tank of fuel, plow on the front...my guess is spreader or not 8k is pushing it.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

The whole CDL thing stirs stuff up, you can drive a F-450 without a CDL, cause it would be an F plate, which is 16,000#. You cant drive a F-550, you have to have a CDL cause F-550 need a H plate and I think they have a GVW of 19,500#.

What if your driving a F-450, no CDL, but your loaded over 16,000#. Do you just get an overweight, or do you get a ticket for driving a truck with no CDL?


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

elite1msmith;1216909 said:


> I think a lot of people should go and weigh in, fuel tank of fuel, plow on the front...my guess is spreader or not 8k is pushing it.


Many dont realize how things add up, just like you said full tank of fuel, plow, yourself in the truck, if you have things in a toolbox on the truck that can add up, also if you use ballast.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

DistinctiveDave;1216912 said:


> The whole CDL thing stirs stuff up, you can drive a F-450 without a CDL, cause it would be an F plate, which is 16,000#. You cant drive a F-550, you have to have a CDL cause F-550 need a H plate and I think they have a GVW of 19,500#.
> 
> What if your driving a F-450, no CDL, but your loaded over 16,000#. Do you just get an overweight, or do you get a ticket for driving a truck with no CDL?


My 550. I ink says 17,800? I ink it depends on the options, and axels.... My question, if I put an F plate (16,000) on a 17,k plus truck.....provided we stay below 16,000? Would I need a cdl? Also a lot of people in IL don't know this but if you are with in ?????1000?????2000? (sorry not sure which). You are allowed to change or shift your load....so take some out of the truck and out it on a trailer if you have one with you


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

elite1msmith;1216924 said:


> My 550. I ink says 17,800? I ink it depends on the options, and axels.... My question, if I put an F plate (16,000) on a 17,k plus truck.....provided we stay below 16,000? Would I need a cdl? Also a lot of people in IL don't know this but if you are with in ?????1000?????2000? (sorry not sure which). You are allowed to change or shift your load....so take some out of the truck and out it on a trailer if you have one with you


You could be correct, I do not own a F-550 so Im not 100% sure on GVW. All I know is its over 16,000#.

You need to be plated for your GVW. If you got pulled over and the officer sees your GVW is higher than your registration plate weight, you should be ticketed for improper plate. Most of the time the dealership, dmv, or currency exchange will not let you do that. At least if they have any knowledge.

Same thing would be true for trailers. I always see people, mostly from the south, with a tandam axle trailer with a TA plate on it. Not right, TA is rated to 3,000# I think, it should be a TC, which is rated to 7,000#. O well whatever.

I have heard about them letting you shift your load if you have a trailer. My buddy used to drive walking floor semis hauling mulch/garbage/yard waste. The trailers actually have a belt/walking floor. There were a few times he moved the belt, shifted the load, and became legal. I think thats more so on semis though because you have certain axle weights you have to meet, Cant be over x amount on drive axle, cant be over x amount on steer axle. Im not sure how much of that applies to us small dump trucks.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

elite1msmith;1216924 said:


> My 550. I ink says 17,800? I ink it depends on the options, and axels.... My question, if I put an F plate (16,000) on a 17,k plus truck.....provided we stay below 16,000? Would I need a cdl?


I really didnt answer this question. My answer would be yes you do. As in my other reply, you need to be plated for the GVW on the truck. Even if you never carry that much weight.

So yes you need a CDL to drive a F-550.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

2004 - 2500HD Ex cab 4x4 empty weight = 5500 give/take 100
SnowEx 8500 salter=780
8' Boss stright blade =780 
SnowEx wet system 175
me = 200
tool box = 100 
Gas 25 gallons = 200 pounds maybe
Using those numbers without salt or liqud I am at 7735 pounds on a 8k plate rating.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You still don't need a CDL at 16k. That is the cut off for a class D. 16k to 26k needs a class C.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

REAPER;1216960 said:


> 2004 - 2500HD Ex cab 4x4 empty weight = 5500 give/take 100
> SnowEx 8500 salter=780
> 8' Boss stright blade =780
> SnowEx wet system 175
> ...


Sounds about right, so you are just about overweight before you put any other material in the truck. Im the same way, I have a 01 reg cab 2500hd with a flat bed and salter and plow. I have never weighed that truck so I have no idea where I am, but I know it needs to be weighed.

Dont forget, Diesel trucks weigh 600-800# more than gas motor trucks.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

cretebaby;1216967 said:


> You still don't need a CDL at 16k. That is the cut off for a class D. 16k to 26k needs a class C.


Correct, but if your plate or GVW are over 16,000# you need a CDL. My F-350 has a F plate on it, rated to 16,000#. I do not have a CDL.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

For the few times that truck will weigh that much, sounds like I should change the f550 emblem to an f450. And the currency exchange here will let you do what ever you want. I have ordered trailers built for 14 k and only stickered 10. Just so we could abode the cdl deal.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I was hoping to keep my FF plates but it looks like when my tags run out in Feb I should switch to a D plate and get to deal with the safety lane. It's quite common for me to be over 8k, over 10k isn't hard to reach either.

Time to start studying for my CDL again and actually going through and getting it this time.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DistinctiveDave;1216976 said:


> Correct, but if your plate or GVW are over 16,000# you need a CDL. My F-350 has a F plate on it, rated to 16,000#. I do not have a CDL.


Not unless over 26k.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

cretebaby;1216991 said:


> Not unless over 26k.


Ok, now im confused. Over 26,000# combined truck/trailer or 16,000# single vehicle you need a CDL?

My DL says a class D, any single vehicle under 16,000#.

Am I correct in that above statement?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

empty 550 or loaded under 16000 is class D, over 16000 if plated correctly is Class C. 
put any trailer behind it over 6500 GVWR, Class A. 

550 or 450, or maybe even a dually 350 need a DOT medical card. anything GVW over 10000 lbs needs one, regardless of licensing requirements. 

have been busted a couple times, and yelled at a countless others. 
450/550 with a trailer is CDL every time. 
they are really cracking down on guys with skidloaders behind trucks, 10001 lbs trailer weight( trailer and load) is a CDL A every time. 

speeding ticket - 75 
overweight/under license - most start about 500 or better, and go directly to jail. plus the tow, plus the impound. 
judges are a little more lienent, but still a *****. 
had my guy get busted delivering push boxes, 550 and trailer. underweight. 
went to jail and truck got impounded. they towed the truck litterally 1 block and had it 45 min, 290 bucks. 

hiring a CDL guy to drive everything else i had for the next 2 weeks cost me 500 bucks
you tell me what was cheaper. 
and that was the rig that everything was 100% legal, no out taillights or leaks, or iffy tires. that would have all been extra


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

cretebaby;1216991 said:


> Not unless over 26k.


GVW,
or plate, 
or actual weight.

cops can ticket on any one or all of the 3.

all three are subject to the same rules. 
16001 lbs is Class C, 260001 is Class B, 10001 on a trailer is class A, any combination over 26001 is a class A

i.e. F250/350 with average skiddy on a 14k trailer, CDL A
F350 dually and a 16k trailer EMPTY, borderline depending on GVW of truck but more than likely CDL A

the 550 empty are generally let go on the GVW, but add a trailer and your done.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

they are cracking down on it in WI too. We have 2 2 yard boxes on f350 duallys (both flat beds) one of the salt guys was out, and as you said "loaded" Those things hold roughly 4k even with the top, he probably had 5k on there, uncovered. Luckily his friend was the state patrol officer who pulled him over. Told him they are cracking down on trucks with salters. Told us to load them to the point where you can still fit the cover on it, and the cover goes past the sides. If we dont cover thm they will pull us over too. Ive seen lots of salt trucks pulled over. And yesterday I actually say 3 dot cops in my area, and we were getting hit with a snow storm so im sure they were looking.


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

DistinctiveDave;1217007 said:


> My DL says a class D, any single vehicle under 16,000#.


Wow, you guys have it much tougher than we Minnesotans. Our class D is any combination under 26,000#.

My stomach turns any time I see a state trooper. We got inspected last summer and got a truck marked out of service. We asked the inspector if we could have them check some grey areas (landscapers exemptions, etc.) for compliance they said No, here's the rule book, follow it. And we all know how well they read, clear as mud!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

StateDOT laws will vary some, but federal DOT is:

Any combination of 10K or more traveling out of state or 100 miles from base require DOT# and med card along with all related safety stuff and paperwork. In NJ there is no local, but some states require similar just to operate. So a 11K 350 might need DOT.

If your trailer is over 10K than they go combined weight. If under than no. So 15K truck pulling 12K trailer is combined and need CDL. 15K pulling 9900 trailer than no CDL put possible DOT.

CDL is for 26K


Now here is the interesting part. You can register your vehicle for whatever you want. However if you are over the reg. amount than you have a problem regardless of what the door says. Now of course if your reg. is for 15K on a 250 than you might not get a ticket for the reg. but still are open to axle weight tickets, unsafe vehicle, etc.

Yes it is about money. State and Federal funding is down so they need to make it up. The more tickets an officer writes that pay out the better he looks to his superiors. The more likely he will move up. Would any of us do any different.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DistinctiveDave;1217007 said:


> Ok, now im confused. Over 26,000# combined truck/trailer or 16,000# single vehicle you need a CDL?
> 
> My DL says a class D, any single vehicle under 16,000#.
> 
> Am I correct in that above statement?


If you are over 16k with a single vehicle you need a _non commercial _class C.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1217290 said:


> If you are over 16k with a single vehicle you need a _non commercial _class C.


Do you ever feel like you are Banging your Head Against the Wall..........:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdwstsnow512;1217010 said:


> empty 550 or loaded under 16000 is class D, over 16000 if plated correctly is Class C.
> put any trailer behind it over 6500 GVWR, Class A.
> 
> You don't ever need a class A unless the trailer is over 10k.
> ...


Some of you guys are confusing GVW with GVWR. Big difference.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1217299 said:


> Do you ever feel like you are Banging your Head Against the Wall..........:laughing:


:laughing: Why yes, yes I do. :laughing:


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Sure sounds like some cops have too much time on their hands......you would think with all the shootings lately they would be more worried about thugs and cop killers, then a man making an honest living.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdwstsnow512;1217014 said:


> GVW,
> or plate,
> or actual weight.
> 
> ...





> 10001 on a trailer is class A


Only when the combination is over 26k



> any combination over 26001 is a class A


Negatory. Only if the trailer is over 10k.

Example: F550 with a GVWR @ 19k towing a trailer with a GVWR @ 10K= GCWR of 29k NO CDL needed.



> 250/350 with average skiddy on a 14k trailer, CDL A


Only if the truck is over 12k.



> dually and a 16k trailer EMPTY, borderline depending on GVW of truck but more than likely CDL A


What else would it be?



> the 550 empty are generally let go on the GVW, but add a trailer and your done.


Done with what?


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

Cretebaby.. so far you are the most acurate in your statements.. For everybody else if you have any questions go down to your local State Highway Patrol office and discuss it with them.. Don't go to a local police station. When it comes to federal DOT laws it is up to the Highway Patrol to know them.. Local cities can have there own laws but they cannot override a federal DOT law.. With that said my Peterbilt is parked and the sky is blue so it looks like its going to be a nice quite weekend.. ussmileyflag


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

osbo68;1217404 said:


> Cretebaby.. so far you are the most acurate in your statements.. For everybody else if you have any questions go down to your local State Highway Patrol office and discuss it with them.. Don't go to a local police station. When it comes to federal DOT laws it is up to the Highway Patrol to know them.. Local cities can have there own laws but they cannot override a federal DOT law.. With that said my Peterbilt is parked and the sky is blue so it looks like its going to be a nice quite weekend.. ussmileyflag


From what our company was told, talking to them does no good, they won't help you. They'll ticket you when they catch you breaking the law of course. Now I'm sure you will get an officer here and there that might be helpful, but the State of MN inspector basically told us read the regulations and good luck.

As to those who were discussing whether the rig is loaded or EMPTY, it doesn't matter. You have to have the license to drive the rig fully loaded even if it's empty


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

Cretebaby I am not trying to start a warussmileyflag But I would like your thoughts on this. I have two quotes from posts you have made saying they wouldn't need class A CDL but as I read it they would. I have copied a page from the state of MO website, I know state laws can differ but what is your take on this?
they are really cracking down on guys with skidloaders behind trucks, 10001 lbs trailer weight( trailer and load) is a CDL A every time. 

Negative again.

Quote:
250/350 with average skiddy on a 14k trailer, CDL A 

Only if the truck is over 12k.


The other day in a similar discussion I had made the comment about a trailer (10,000 lbs) being pulled by a 3500 HD Chevy (I think that was what the truck was) I had said he may need a class a CDL at least in MO. I was wrong in the fact that the trailer was less than 10,000 lbs, he would not, but if the trailer is over 10,000 (ie10,001+) he would in MO. Here is the break down of CDL types from MO own website. Maybe I am reading this wrong but it looks to me like if I have a trailer over 10,000 lbs the only legal way to pull it is with a class A CDL. 
MISSOURI CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM
(Note: Certain types of vehicles such as tankers, passenger, school buses, vehicles
hauling hazardous materials, and double/triple trailers, will require an endorsement.
Please consult text for particulars.)
Class *Description

A Any combination of vehicles with a Gross CombinationWeight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001
or more pounds provided the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle(s)
being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds. (Holders of a Class A license may also, with
any appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Class B and C.)
Examples include but are not limited to:

B Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds or any such vehicle towing
a vehicle not in excess of 10,000 pounds GVWR. (Holders of a Class B license may
also, with any appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Class C.)
Examples include but are not limited to:

C Any single vehicle less than 26,001 pounds GVWR or any such vehicle towing a vehicle
not in excess of 10,000 pounds GVWR. This group applies only to vehicles which are
placarded for hazardous materials or are designed to transport 16 or more persons,
including the operator. A holder of a Class A, B or C license may drive all vehicles which
may be driven by a holder of a Class E or Class F license.
Examples include but are not limited to:

*The representative vehicle for the skills test must meet the written description for that group. The examples
represent, but do not fully cover, the types of vehicles falling within each group


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Brain, you only need a class A if the COMBO is over 26K and the trailer is OVER 10K.

chevy 3500hd GVWR 12,000+ trailer GVWR 10,000= 22,000 NO CDL NEEDED


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Brian in MO;1217588 said:


> Cretebaby I am not trying to start a warussmileyflag But I would like your thoughts on this. I have two quotes from posts you have made saying they wouldn't need class A CDL but as I read it they would. I have copied a page from the state of MO website, I know state laws can differ but what is your take on this?


First off this varies very little between state. Each state pretty much follows the Feds word for word.

In the following quote is where the bulk of the confusion begins.



> A Any combination of vehicles with a Gross CombinationWeight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 or more pounds provided the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle(s)
> being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.


The key word is PROVIDED.

No where does it say you need a class A solely because the trailer is over 10K.

If you go to the Feds site it explicitly says you don't need a CDL for a trailer over 10k alone.



> Question 2: Is a driver of a combination vehicle with a GCWR of less than 26,001 pounds required to obtain a CDL even if the trailer GVWR is more than 10,000 pounds?
> 
> Guidance: No, because the GCWR is less than 26,001 pounds. The driver would need a CDL if the vehicle is transporting HM requiring the vehicle to be placarded or if it is designed to transport 16 or more persons.


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu.../fmcsrruletext.aspx?chunkkey=0901633480023243


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

clark lawn;1217608 said:


> Brain, you only need a class A if the COMBO is over 26K and the trailer is OVER 10K.
> 
> chevy 3500hd GVWR 12,000+ trailer GVWR 10,000= 22,000 NO CDL NEEDED


I understand that is what a lot of people are saying, but when I read the classes it says "a vehicle being towed NOT IN EXCESS of 10,000" for a B or C. Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Brian in MO;1217641 said:


> I understand that is what a lot of people are saying, but when I read the classes it says "a vehicle being towed NOT IN EXCESS of 10,000" for a B or C. Or am I reading that wrong?


They word it poorly for the "C".


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Half the post on this thread are wrong. Too many to list. Not only has this been hashed over a gazillion times, it's actually pretty simple and people can't get it.

Crete, you must be in hog heaven every time this comes up.:salute:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

elite1msmith;1216909 said:


> I think a lot of people should go and weigh in, fuel tank of fuel, plow on the front...my guess is spreader or not 8k is pushing it.


haha my truck 03 f-250 crew cab diesel short bed with a 1/4 tank of fuel weighed in at 7,500lbs no plow no sander couldent believe it and that was on certified dot scales


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

My dodge weighs 7100 by its self I am so glad I don't live in il we have some crap laws but nothing like il


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

cretebaby;1217339 said:


> Only when the combination is over 26k
> 
> Negatory. Only if the trailer is over 10k.
> 
> ...


You got a phone number then, so the state trooper can call you next time so you can bail my guy outta jail.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

or there is a court date next tuesday, if youd like to come


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Brian in MO;1217641 said:


> I understand that is what a lot of people are saying, but when I read the classes it says "a vehicle being towed NOT IN EXCESS of 10,000" for a B or C. Or am I reading that wrong?


Brian,

maybe this is what you are missing.

Note: Certain types of vehicles such as tankers, passenger, school buses, vehicles
hauling hazardous materials, and double/triple trailers, will require an endorsement.
Please consult text for particulars.)
Class *Description

Are these requirements refering to pulling double and triple trailers?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Brian in MO;1217641 said:


> I understand that is what a lot of people are saying, but when I read the classes it says "a vehicle being towed NOT IN EXCESS of 10,000" for a B or C. Or am I reading that wrong?


you need to read the ENTIRE class, is you power unit over 26K, or are you driving a bus or hazmat? if no to both then they dont apply to you.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdwstsnow512;1218451 said:


> You got a phone number then, so the state trooper can call you next time so you can bail my guy outta jail.


phone number is on my website. i would like to debate this with the police if they are wrong.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdwstsnow512;1218466 said:


> or there is a court date next tuesday, if youd like to come


so your going to court for not breaking the law, should be easy to win.

personally if i had a cop write me for something that was a law he made up after i beat him in court i would personally sue him and file a complaint with the department he worked for.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

i was talking to Cretebaby, 
but my guy is going to court for being under licences for the GVWR of the rig. 
not overweight, but the gross of the plates, and the gross of the GVWR 
got arrested and impounded, i had to bring CDL guy to get rig out. 
and he was one of many, in fact on our first court appearance, the whole room was filled with the same situation, all from the same town. 

thanks
Nate

O, and in my previous post, almost all of my GVW should have been GVWR- my bad.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

what was he driving?


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm confused. I have almost seven years on me as an owner operator over the road truck driver, and I always thought that ANYTHING under 26,000 lbs. GVWR was non-CDL. Look in any Truck Paper, Little Salesman, or other heavy truck classifieds and the ones with a 25,900 GVWR a lot of times state "non-CDL" or "No CDL Required". That is why a lot of smaller beverage companies, etc. run trucks under 26,000 GVWR so that they don't have to get CDL drivers. All of them are well over 16,000 GVWR though.

One more thing I'm really confused about, though:

What's so freaky about getting a CDL and a medical card?

Just a question.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

The CDL requirements are bacically the same across the country , Why the feds mandated it , its the enforcement thats different , local cops dont know or realy care , state cops do . Here in maryland , I read in the handbook that " a commercial vehicle can pull up to a 10000 lb trailer without a cdl " 
Over a 10000 lb trailer you need a restricted A licence . The key word is commercial .That means your 1/2 or 3/4 ton pick up . My personal pick up and personal trailer there is no restriction , pretty stupid isnt it . Buddy of mine has dirrectional drills , 14k trailers f 350s and 450s he has to have restricted A cdl. It is my understanding that the regulations are based on the gross vehicle weight on the plate of the truck or the trailer , not what you have them tagged for . A tree guy I know has a bucket truck , GVW on the plate 33,000 lbs , he tagged the truck for 24,000 lbs he got busted , needed a CDL , called me to get the truck , I got there had a bad feeling , did a walk around and told him to tow it , the cop basically told me I made a very good decision . He then did a DOT on the tow truck .

If you are not sure go to the state police , ask the questions , get them to show you where it is written 
and keep copys of the laws in the truck , it can get real expensive real quick . Towing , fines court points , impound etc. If you are realy gutsy take your rig loaded to the state police and have them inspect you as you normally use the truck .


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

restricted from what? again all these people that swear you need a CDL to pull a trailer regardless of the GCWR, please post a link. A LINK FROM A GOVERNMENT AGENCY, not something about my grandmothers, neighbors, cousins ex wifes friend got a ticket for it.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/Resources/DL-151.pdf

here is the maryland CDL manual, it fallows the fed regs word for word.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/Driver-Services/Apply/licenseclass.htm

here it is also from md

I have a b cdl license 
I can drive a class b truck 26,000 and over with a trailer up to 10k pounds commercially 
I can not drive a pick up with a trailer over 10k lbs commercially
In md you can not pull a trailer over 10,000 lbs commercially with out a cdl
But I can use my pick up and tow my camper at 14,000 lbs since its not commercial

restricted means , air brakes , triples , tanker , haz mat you can have a class A license to pull a trailer without air brakes that would be a restriction you have to pass a seperate test for air brakes, tanker, passenger , trailer , haz mat , etc

Other states could be different but probably not much ,


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

again POST WERE IT STATES THAT YOU NEED A CDL TO PULL A TRAILER OVER 10k. only time you do is if the GCWR is over 26K

why cant you drive a pick up with a trailer over 10K as long as you arent in the 26K+ RANGE YOUR GOOD TO GO


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Driver License Class You May Drive: You May Tow: Exceptions 
A
Any single combination of vehicles
Any trailer
Motorcycles



Endorsements may be required

B
Motor vehicles 26,001 or more pounds (GVW)
Trailers 10,000 pounds or less
Combination of Class F (tractor) and Class G (trailer) Motorcycles



Endorsements may be required

C
Motor vehicles under 26,001 pounds (GVW)
Trailers 10,000 pounds or less
Motorcycles



Endorsements required


Commercial 


I copied the upper part , if you see class c commercial it says trailers 10000 lbs or less 
the key word is commercial , names on your truck , its commercial , use it for business its commercial 


Below is what you can tow if its not commercial in MD 



Non-Commercial Driver License Class Codes




Driver License Class You May Drive: You May Tow: Exceptions 
A
Any non-commercial vehicle
Any non-commercial trailer
Commercial Motor Vehicles Motorcycles

B
Any single or combination of non-commercial motor vehicles
Any non-commercial trailer
Commercial Motor Vehicles Motorcycles Combination of Class F (tractor) and Class G (trailer)

C
Any non-commercial combination of motor vehicles with a GVW less than 26,001 pounds
Any non-commercial
Commercial Motor Vehicles Motorcycles



These were copied from the link i posted above , the laws dont say what you are not allowed to do , they state what you are allowed to do .


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ok now post what ut really says not your abreveiated version. i just read it on the MD DMV site so i know what it says.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

a vehicle (for the purpose of CDL) does not become a commercial vehicle until you reach that magic number of 26K, exception would be busses and or hazmat


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Its there on the web site , plain and simple , If you want to test the system roll thru maryland with a company lettered pick up , pulling a trailer over 10001 lb with a bobcat on it , and cruise by a scale and see what happens . It may be different in ohio , but this is what it is here . 

The rules are different for commercial and non commercial , I can pull a personal trailer 12k lbs behind my 3/4 ton truck on a regular license , but once I have names on the truck or trailer or they are registered to my business I would need a restricted A license


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

clark lawn;1219626 said:


> a vehicle (for the purpose of CDL) does not become a commercial vehicle until you reach that magic number of 26K, exception would be busses and or hazmat


I have to disagree , since you need a dot physical card on a commercial vehicle 10,000 lbs ond over combined gross vehicle weight . Once It has a company name on it , its commercial . All the rules apply.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdwstsnow512;1218451 said:


> You got a phone number then, so the state trooper can call you next time so you can bail my guy outta jail.





Mdwstsnow512;1218466 said:


> or there is a court date next tuesday, if youd like to come


Read the law for yourself and learn it. It is not that difficult.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1219459 said:


> " a commercial vehicle can pull up to a 10000 lb trailer without a cdl "


That is true but that is not the whole story.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

its not different in Ohio they both follow the FED regs on this. the rules say clear as day that a class A in needed for "ANY COMBONATION OF VEHICLES WITH A GVWR OVER 26,000 POUNDS ,PROVIDED THE TRAILER IS OVER 10,000 POUNDS." an F250 has a GVWR of 9200 now pull a 12K trailer that a GCWR of 21200K no CDL needed.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

clark lawn;1219524 said:


> , not something about my grandmothers, neighbors, cousins ex wifes friend got a ticket for it.


:laughing:


clark lawn;1219542 said:


> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/Resources/DL-151.pdf
> 
> here is the maryland CDL manual, it fallows the fed regs word for word.


Time to break out the flow chart.:salute:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

the flow chart is on page 3 of the link i posted


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1219643 said:


> clark lawn;1219626 said:
> 
> 
> > a vehicle (for the purpose of CDL) does not become a commercial vehicle until you reach that magic number of 26K, exception would be busses and or hazmat
> ...


Here you are confusing 2 seperate definitions of CMV.

Clark is correct about the 26k part. Read it here for yourself.



> COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE
> A "Commercial Motor Vehicle" means a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles used to transport
> passengers or cargo if the vehicle fits any of the following conditions.
> • Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 or more
> ...


Notice no mention of trailers over 10k?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdirrigation;1219643 said:


> I have to disagree , since you need a dot physical card on a commercial vehicle 10,000 lbs ond over combined gross vehicle weight . Once It has a company name on it , its commercial . All the rules apply.


you can disagree, however if you look at the link i posted it will tell you what the deffinition of a CMV is for CDL purposes.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

clark lawn;1219875 said:


> you can disagree, however if you look at the link i posted it will tell you what the deffinition of a CMV is for CDL purposes.


Well the link I posted clearly states that on a COMMERCIAL vehicle you may pull UP TO a 10 k lb trailer . A vehicle is considered commercial once it is used in the course of business , names on the side of a truck are a big clue . Its your license , go for it , I was just passing on information . They had a trailer uncouple on the chesapeake bay bridge 2 years ago ,killing 3 people , the toll facility police have come down hard especially on the landscapers, and small contractors . Come to maryland , try your luck ,

Back to the original about over weight trucks , here they realy dont break out the scales until the snow is over .


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Well since the OP was asking about the regs in IL I'll post them up but Iwould like to make a comment first.

The federal regs are a starting point for state minimums and can be found at http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/cdl/cdl.htm

The Illinois regs can be found here... (thank God I don't live in IL !)

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/drivers_license/il_license_class.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1220037 said:


> Well the link I posted clearly states that on a COMMERCIAL vehicle you may pull UP TO a 10 k lb trailer .


Trailer over 10k is NOT a commercial vehicle until the combo is over 26k.

Did you look at the flow chart?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/Resources/DL-151.pdf

go to page 2 the second paragraph titled: COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLES, read what it says.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

cretebaby;1220243 said:


> Trailer over 10k is NOT a commercial vehicle until the combo is over 26k.
> 
> Did you look at the flow chart?


some of these people are just as bad as the police that try to cite for fake laws. they omit half the law to try to bend it in their favor.


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

trustyrusty;1219382 said:


> One more thing I'm really confused about, though:
> 
> What's so freaky about getting a CDL and a medical card?
> 
> Just a question.


It's not such a big deal about me getting it, but what about emplyees and keeping them compliant? We've had guys test out for their CDL pay for them to get their DOT physical just to have them quit a few hours before the first real snow event of the season. So that is kind of a pain.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is the definination of a commercial motor vehicle as maryland sees it .

5. What is the definition of a commercial vehicle?

The Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations have defined a commercial motor vehicle (CMV) as noted below. Maryland has adopted this definition for commercial vehicles that operate only within state boundaries (intrastate).

CMV definition:
Commercial motor vehicle means any vehicle operated in interstate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle-
(1) Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 10,001 pounds or more, whichever is greater; or
(2) Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or
(3) Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers, including the driver, and is not used to transport passengers for compensation; or
(4) Is used in transporting hazardous materials in a quantity requiring placarding.

6. When do I need a US DOT number or a MDDOT number? How do I get one?

Every commercial vehicle must display either a US DOT identification number OR a Maryland-issued Motor Carrier Identification Number (MDDOT number). Carriers must have only one identification number.

You can read the entire page at http://www.mdot.maryland.gov/MMCP/FAQ.html#Q6

what md has done is require the dot number on the truck , ( a 7000 lb pick up and a 7000lb trailer puts you over the 10001 requirement , your truck is now a commercial vehicle in marylands eyes , and a commercial vehicle can only pull a trailer up to 10k pounds without a class A license . Do I agree with it ? no , but thats how they apply it . And they make good money off the fines .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1221264 said:


> Here is the definination of a commercial motor vehicle as maryland sees it .
> 
> 5. What is the definition of a commercial vehicle?
> 
> ...


Again, wrong definition of CMV and again you dont need a class A for a trailer over 10k. Look at the f'ing flow chart.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't even bother to read all the way through these threads anymore. Same results every single time, and the "middle" posts just end up being a bunch of repeats of the same information. Where the hecks that "beat the dead horse" smiley......

Have you learned anything yet Scotty?????? :laughing: :waving:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdirrigation;1221264 said:


> Here is the definination of a commercial motor vehicle as maryland sees it .
> 
> 5. What is the definition of a commercial vehicle?
> 
> ...


yes DOT# are required so is a med card, i read everything on that link i i still didnt see were it said you need a class A or a CDL at all for that matter. did you read the link i posted or look at the flow chart? you are getting two deffiniations of a CMV confused.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1221314 said:


> Have you learned anything yet Scotty?????? :laughing: :waving:


No..............................


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL at all you guys as i cruise by with 3500 in bags in my bed UNDER my timted camper shell and my tail gate salter on..

full diesel f250...proplus with wings.....salter....and 3500 in bags....on a FF plate..

heck i can even drive on Lake Shore and park in the city....hehehehehe...

kinda sucks to have to get out and load....but my salt is ALWAYS dry...i can leave it in there ALL winter...and i never have to deal with this crap....

Ohh and i didn't spend 6k on my salter....but i can throw the same 3500 in salt you can..

Naaaa Naaaa...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Dissociative;1222361 said:


> LOL at all you guys as i cruise by with 3500 in bags in my bed UNDER my timted camper shell and my tail gate salter on..
> 
> full diesel f250...proplus with wings.....salter....and 3500 in bags....on a FF plate..
> 
> ...


and you point is what, other than you run illeagal?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

clark lawn;1221341 said:


> yes DOT# are required so is a med card, i read everything on that link i i still didnt see were it said you need a class A or a CDL at all for that matter. did you read the link i posted or look at the flow chart? you are getting two deffiniations of a CMV confused.


It doesnt say you need a class a or cdl , it says that in MARYLAND ( not ohio ) a business vehicle is considered a *commercial vehicle * when the gross or combined weight is 10,001 lb and over .( not 26001 lbs) And in maryland a *commercial vehicle* class b , class c and class d cant tow a trailer over 10 k lbs . I am not getting the definitions confused , I have my cdl , I LIVE in this state , know guys that mdot has busted , have been inspected by the dot , in my trucks and trailers , and driving propane , and oil trucks . I am supprised that someone that doesnt live or drive in Maryland is so sure of how this state works. In Maryland you need a non commercial CDL to drive a RV over 26001 lbs ,either a motorhome or a truck and trailer a lot of states you dont .


----------



## jlw876 (Dec 14, 2008)

DistinctiveDave;1216854 said:


> Yes, they want money, from what I was told, if you are over the GVW on your truck, but under on your registration weight, you can only get an "unsafe vehicle" ticket, which is an equipment violation and doesnt go against your driving record.
> 
> So yes, ILLINOIS needs money cause they spend too much.


I second that!!!They raise the income tax to balance the budget & pay it's bills!!! I can go on & on & on..and I bet others can too who live in IL. But this isn't the right place to post it. Soo, bring on this blizzard!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1223039 said:


> It doesnt say you need a class a or cdl , it says that in MARYLAND ( not ohio ) a business vehicle is considered a *commercial vehicle * when the gross or combined weight is 10,001 lb and over .( not 26001 lbs) And in maryland a *commercial vehicle* class b , class c and class d cant tow a trailer over 10 k lbs . I am not getting the definitions confused , I have my cdl , I LIVE in this state , know guys that mdot has busted , have been inspected by the dot , in my trucks and trailers , and driving propane , and oil trucks . I am supprised that someone that doesnt live or drive in Maryland is so sure of how this state works. In Maryland you need a non commercial CDL to drive a RV over 26001 lbs ,either a motorhome or a truck and trailer a lot of states you dont .


You are definitely confusing the 2 definitions of CMV.

*CFR 49 part 383.5 definition of CMV*


> Commercial motor vehicle (CMV) means a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles used in commerce to transport passengers or property if the motor vehicle-
> (a) Has a gross combination weight rating of 11,794 kilograms or more (26,001 pounds or more) inclusive of a towed unit(s) with a gross vehicle weight rating of more than 4,536 kilograms (10,000 pounds); or
> 
> (b) Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 11,794 or more kilograms (26,001 pounds or more); or
> ...


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu.../fmcsrruletext.aspx?chunkkey=0901633480023862

*CFR 49 part 390.5 definition of CMV*


> Commercial motor vehicle means any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in interstate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle-
> (1) Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 4,536 kg (10,001 pounds) or more, whichever is greater; or
> 
> (2) Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or
> ...


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=r49CFR390.5

This doesn't vary between states.
A non *commercial commercial *drivers license to drive a motorhome eh? :

DID YOU LOOK AT THE FLOW CHART?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have researched this and cant find my answer. Do they go by the license plate on the truck and trailer or what is on the door and the tongue of the trailer? My trailer place told me they go by whats on the trailer.
Truck door 11400
plate 12000

Trailer tongue 14000
Plate 15000


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdirrigation;1223039 said:


> It doesnt say you need a class a or cdl , it says that in MARYLAND ( not ohio ) a business vehicle is considered a *commercial vehicle * when the gross or combined weight is 10,001 lb and over .( not 26001 lbs) And in maryland a *commercial vehicle* class b , class c and class d cant tow a trailer over 10 k lbs . I am not getting the definitions confused , I have my cdl , I LIVE in this state , know guys that mdot has busted , have been inspected by the dot , in my trucks and trailers , and driving propane , and oil trucks . I am supprised that someone that doesnt live or drive in Maryland is so sure of how this state works. In Maryland you need a non commercial CDL to drive a RV over 26001 lbs ,either a motorhome or a truck and trailer a lot of states you dont .


and has anyone ever challenged it in court or just pay the fine and go?

the reason for the CDL is so that everything is uniform from state to state. if it was how you say all they would have to do is sit at the state line and bust everyone that crosses in a pickup with a 10K trailer.

and again i have shown proof of my posts and you still have not.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I have my class A CDL so i just read all this for nothing. Trust me guys, the test was not that hard. I took the test with my f450 and 18' trailer rated at 14k. I even took this test in Illinois and one of my good friends took the test the same day in the same rig to get his CDL. Guess what my friend does for his day job? That's right, he is an Illinois state cop. We even researched what I lic. I needed for this combo and since my friend is ISP we went directly to the DOT and we were told a CDL was needed for trailers over 10,000. I am not going to take a chance not having a CDL. It was not that hard to get.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

all ferris;1223184 said:


> I have my class A CDL so i just read all this for nothing. Trust me guys, the test was not that hard. I took the test with my f450 and 18' trailer rated at 14k. I even took this test in Illinois and one of my good friends took the test the same day in the same rig to get his CDL. Guess what my friend does for his day job? That's right, he is an Illinois state cop. We even researched what I lic. I needed for this combo and since my friend is ISP we went directly to the DOT and we were told a CDL was needed for trailers over 10,000. I am not going to take a chance not having a CDL. * It was not that hard to get.*


That's outstanding, but it's even easier (and cost absolutely nothing) to follow the flow chart & realize that a CDL IS NOT REQUIRED JUST BECAUSE A TRAILER IS RATED, REGISTERED, OR ACTUALLY WIEGHING MORE THAN 10000 pounds.

This is a common misconception, obviously even made by police officers. Show your pal the links above and the flow chart & then ask him if every trailer over 10000 pounds needs a CDL unquestionably.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/About-MVA/INFO/26300/26300-52T.htm

A non commercial commercial drivers license to drive a motorhome eh? :

Yes , like I said maryland is a real PIA and they are cracking down for dollars , I understand how the law is written about the 26001 lbs , its how md is applying 1 law against another , I dont agree with it , I just work around it . My dot numbers and signs are on magnets , I use the 1 ton pick up to pull my camper , I am just under the limit on weight , with the signs , I am not

*I have researched this and cant find my answer. Do they go by the license plate on the truck and trailer or what is on the door and the tongue of the trailer? My trailer place told me they go by whats on the trailer.*

They will probably go by the plate on the truck and the plate on the trailer , what ever the manufacturer rated the gross capacity .


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

all ferris;1223184 said:


> I have my class A CDL so i just read all this for nothing. Trust me guys, the test was not that hard. I took the test with my f450 and 18' trailer rated at 14k. I even took this test in Illinois and one of my good friends took the test the same day in the same rig to get his CDL. Guess what my friend does for his day job? That's right, he is an Illinois state cop. We even researched what I lic. I needed for this combo and since my friend is ISP we went directly to the DOT and we were told a CDL was needed for trailers over 10,000. I am not going to take a chance not having a CDL. It was not that hard to get.


 Better safe than sorry


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

qualitycut;1223162 said:


> I have researched this and cant find my answer. Do they go by the license plate on the truck and trailer or what is on the door and the tongue of the trailer?
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


They will legally go by whichever number or combination of number's is higher. In this scenario, you would indeed need a CDL. If you could possibly get a 14K plate (I know you probably can't) for your trailer, you would be legal to operate w/o a CDL.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdirrigation;1223213 said:


> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/About-MVA/INFO/26300/26300-52T.htm
> 
> A non commercial commercial drivers license to drive a motorhome eh? :
> 
> ...


so have any of you guys challenged it or do you just pay them and let them keep making up laws?


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Mdirrigation;1223234 said:


> Better safe than sorry


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ever find that "beating dead horse" smiley yet Joe?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1223332 said:


> Ever find that "beating dead horse" smiley yet Joe?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Getting my CDL was a PITA if you ask me. I guess NY just is like that, everything is a PITA. 

Check old threads, Crete has been arguing this for as long as I can remember, years to be exact. He is the resident CDL expert. I say that in a nice way Crete.


----------



## ILTruckCops (Feb 1, 2011)

You all have posted some great points - some correct, some incorrect. Check out the website for the Illinois Truck Enforcement Association to learn about educational materials and training available to members from the trucking industry. The ITEA is the only organization in Illinois dedicated to serving both the police and the trucking industry itself. Everything you have discussed here is answered by our resource materials, developed in conjuction with the State regulatory agencies. The ITEA will deliver you the truth...not what you hear on the street, the shop, the bars, online, or even from cops who do not speciailize in truck enforcement. You won't be disapponted.

www.illinoistruckcops.com


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

jomama45;1223264 said:


> They will legally go by whichever number or combination of number's is higher. In this scenario, you would indeed need a CDL. If you could possibly get a 14K plate (I know you probably can't) for your trailer, you would be legal to operate w/o a CDL.


Thanks that is what I have been hearing but I found this on there site. So Im confused.

Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) means the greater of:
• The unloaded weight of the vehicle or vehicle combination, plus the weight of the load (the actual weight); or
• The value specified by the manufacturer as the maximum gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of the vehicle or vehicle combination.

Here is a link for Mn guys, its for landscapers. 
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

clark lawn;1222396 said:


> and you point is what, other than you run illeagal?


My point was aimed at the OP who would get my little joke as he just upgraded to that v box we installed this year and we have already talked multiple times about this issue.

But it got lost in everyones childish bickering back and forth about the laws and codes i truly believe not even the judges themselves understand most of the time.

Sorry to have interrupted your arguments...LOL......carry on


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;1224462 said:


> My point was aimed at the OP who would get my little joke as he just upgraded to that v box we installed this year and we have already talked multiple times about this issue.
> 
> But it got lost in everyones childish bickering back and forth about the laws and codes i truly believe not even the judges themselves understand most of the time.
> 
> Sorry to have interrupted your arguments...LOL......carry on


It's cool I got it and chuckled. We knew I would be over weight from the time we talked about it. Hence the suspension upgrades. Anywayyyyyyyyyyyyy

My point was, in ILLINOIS the STATE COP told me they would be cracking down. I posted what he said he would interpret the laws as.

If any of you want to push it, get a ticket then go to court over it, my hat's off to you. 
I don't want to be hassled in any way and that includes even being pulled over for a check.

I will be upgrading my plates to a D plate and go get a safety sticker. I already have a CDL and have had one for years after a ticket for towing a trailer where the combo weight was over 26,000 lbs.

All I want is to avoid being pulled over and having my time wasted. ussmileyflag


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

trustyrusty;1219382 said:


> What's so freaky about getting a CDL and a medical card?
> 
> Just a question.


P I S S test is what for most.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

cretebaby;1216832 said:


> Um..............NO.


anything over 10k pounds that has stickers for business use you need a med card was pulled over this fall.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Mdwstsnow512;1218787 said:


> i was talking to Cretebaby,
> but my guy is going to court for being under licences for the GVWR of the rig.
> not overweight, but the gross of the plates, and the gross of the GVWR
> got arrested and impounded, i had to bring CDL guy to get rig out.
> ...


what exactly was he driving and what was the code they wrote him for?, if he was in a F550 with a trailer with a GVWR of 10,001+ then yes he needed a CLASS A.


----------

